# [Xorg] Teclado y ratón bloqueados (resuelto)

## Zagloj

Hola, hacía mucho tiempo que no me pasaba a escribir por este foro, al grano. Tengo un Toshiba Satellite A200-1FL con una Radeon hd 2400 y el caso es que tras probar varias configuraciones y los drivers fglrx, radeonhd y ati no he logrado más que lanzar el twm si bien el teclado y el ratón (touchpad) no van. El entorno gráfico responde pues recibe los mensajes de root que envío para reiniciar el sistema y aparecen en las terminales virtuales del escritorio. 

 El código de error con ati y fglrx, por separado:

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.3.901 (1.6.4 RC 1)

Release Date: 2009-8-25

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux aylinicus 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Oct 5 02:44:08 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64

Build Date: 05 October 2009  07:35:59AM

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3.901, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

....

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 71000

HBlank: 160, HOverPlus: 48, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 23, VOverPlus: 3, VSyncWidth: 6

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00f700f0 0x00f700f0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

```

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.65.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 1.4.x.y with x.y >= 99.906

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-1)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit for fglrx driver

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 331 x 207

(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

(II) fglrx(0): Shutdown CMMQS

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2000 at 0x7f76a413c000

(II) fglrx(0): IRQ 33 Disabled.

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler Shutdown.

```

Sólo muestro básicamente los errores (W y E), si hace falta el resto no hay problema en postearlo.

En cuanto a la configuración:

Enlace

 Gracias de antemano por toda la ayuda que podais prestarme.

Un saludo.

Pd X -configure no va.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suena como que te has perdido la actualización a evdev  :Very Happy: 

Puede que te interese leer esto (uno de los tantos mensajes al respecto en el foro) o la documentación oficial que explica lo mismo.

Saludos!

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias, me sirvió la información, de hecho había visto lo de evdev al poco de postear y lo añadí a INPUT_DEVICES pero nada, el asunto es que fuera la única INPUT_DEVICE, además de algunas cosas que se comentan en los enlaces que me pasaste y que el fglrx no me va, uso el radeonhd, espero que no sea tan malo.

 Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.

----------

